# El gobierno prepara la subida de más de 100 impuestos, entre los que ya hay y los que se crearan nuevos, la hecatombe económica final.



## Rediooss (25 Mar 2022)

Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.

Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución aparente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.

Alguna pincelada sobre la catarata, el torrente de impuestos que se nos avecina.

- Subida de impuesto a la luz, se incrementará los impuestos a la energía consumida y a la parte que corresponde a la energía nuclear.
-Subida de precios en el sector transportes, un 10% en billete de avión por el aumento del precio del combustible+ subidas de tasas.
- En el sector Marítimo subirían el combustible en un 300%+ tasas al CO2.
-En el sector agrícola subida del 40% al combustible+ tasa CO2
- Nuevos impuestos a la industria y ganadería sobre gases contaminantes.

Al vehículo privado y transporte.

-Subida de 6 céntimos el litro
-Un nuevo impuesto al CO2
-Se incrementa el impuesto de circulación y matriculación
-Un impuesto sobre el peso del vehículo
-Sobre los kilómetros recorridos, de un céntimo para los turismos a tres céntimos para mercancías.
- Se acaban las deducciones para los coches declarados históricos.
-Se introduce un peaje por circular por las ciudades, entre uno y dos euros.


Impuestos a la gestión de residuos.

-Poner un impuesto a todo tipo de envases
-Una tarifa plana por hogar por generar residuos (independiente del impuesto de tasas de basuras )-
-Otro impuesto por residuos de obras, independientes de los ya vigentes + una tasa por la generación de CO2
-Los kilos de basura que genere cada hogar tendrán una paga de 11,5 céntimos por kilo en los separados, los otros 16 céntimos el kilo.
- Subirán los impuestos a los de difícil reciclaje como baterías, neumáticos
y aceites.

Impuestos a la extracción de áridos ( legumbres, cereales ), cal, arena, gravilla... a todo lo extraíble de la Tierra, lo que encarecería la materia prima.


Impuestos a todas las transacciones que se hacen por internet, mensajería, pedidos a través de internet... incluidas las plataformas de economía colaborativa.

Más impuestos a
las criptos-monedas, no se salva ni Dios.

O hacemos algo o nos comen vivos, esto va a ser peor que la postguerra.
Os dejo un vídeo de 12 minutos donde lo explica, y más abajo os dejo el PDF con la reforma Tributaria donde se proponen todos estos impuestos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## hartman (25 Mar 2022)

vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (25 Mar 2022)

Nice things coming


----------



## belenus (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Mar 2022)

Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...

Algo inventaré para la paguita...


----------



## hartman (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...



pero con 5 doritos menos por paquete


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...
> 
> Algo inventaré para la paguita...



Eso es lo Que buscan que te quedes en tu casa jugando a la play o pelandotela como un mono, pero en definitiva que no des muchos problemas.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Para que tanto esfuerzo, que impriman unos trillones de euros


----------



## Shudra (25 Mar 2022)

Gobierno de criminales y asesinos. O acabamos con ellos o ellos acaban con nosotros.


----------



## Chihiro (25 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos, para el primer trimestre del año que viene ya no nos podrá quitar nada. De echo, lo más probable es que andemos asaltando supermercados en busca de las últimas latas de conserva.


----------



## noseyo (25 Mar 2022)

Impuestos a las cunetas ese lo pago encantado


----------



## treblinca (25 Mar 2022)

Bajada del 10% a funcionarios y jubilados ahorro de 30.000 millones. Más que todo lo anterior junto.


----------



## Cremilo (25 Mar 2022)

Para el lunes ya lo tiene arreglao la chiqui... eso es fácil.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (25 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Bajada del 10% a funcionarios y jubilados ahorro de 30.000 millones. Más que todo lo anterior junto.



Pérdida masiva de votos. No les interesa.


----------



## Rediooss (25 Mar 2022)

Ahora si tienen cojones que le sigan echando la culpa a Putin, cuando se lleva preparando esto desde Abril del 2021, la comisión de ejpertos que preparó el texto de " El Libro Blanco " donde vienen recogidas todas estas subidas de impuestos fue creada el 12 de Abril del año pasado.... hijos de puta !!!









La Moncloa. 12/04/2021. Hacienda aprueba la creación del comité de personas expertas para la reforma del sistema tributario [Prensa/Actualidad/Hacienda y Función Pública]


lunes, 12 de abril de 2021. La ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero, ha resaltado la importancia de tener un sistema tributario sólido y progresivo para garantizar un Estado de bienestar fuerte y políticas para reducir la desigualdad y combatir la pobreza.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es


----------



## biba ecuador (25 Mar 2022)

Los franceses sólo tienen 2 cosas buenas: el croissant y la guillotina 

Cual ofrecemos a los políticos?


----------



## Cremilo (25 Mar 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Los franceses sólo tienen 2 cosas buenas: el croissant y la guillotina
> 
> Cual ofrecemos a los políticos?




De lo primero ya tienen...





__





Ministerio comunista Yolichuli: 250 kilos de panceta, 300 de chorizo, 14.000 'croissants': la despensa del Ministerio de Díaz


El Ministerio de Trabajo ha licitado por 824.395 euros la compra de provisiones para la despensa de sus comedores. En contra de lo señalado por el ministro de Consumo, no escatima en productos cárnicos, dulces y alimentos ricos en hidratos de carbono 0 BORJA NEGRETE PUBLICADO 20/03/2022...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eufor (25 Mar 2022)

insumisión fiscal general, que nadie pague ni un impuesto al gobierno hasta que no tengan otra que salir del sillón y huir del país...


----------



## sebososabroso (25 Mar 2022)

Y que aun existan fanboys que los defiendan.


----------



## Pepeprisas (25 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.
> 
> Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución apàrente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.
> 
> ...



Pero después dan ayuditas..


----------



## follasteropremium (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Shudra (25 Mar 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Para el lunes ya lo tiene arreglao la chiqui... eso es fácil.



Es increíble que alguien a quien puedes matar de un puñetazo te dé órdenes y te robe tu dinero. Nuestros "gobernantes" merecen la horca. Nunca en la historia los enfermos mentales y los hijos de puta degenerados tuvieron tanto poder.


----------



## Dupla (25 Mar 2022)

¡Verás qué risas, tú!


----------



## eufor (25 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Ahora si tienen cojones que le sigan echando la culpa a Putin, cuando se lleva preparando esto desde Abril del 2021, la comisión de ejpertos que preparó el texto de " El Libro Blanco " donde vienen recogidas todas estas subidas de impuestos fue creada el 12 de Abril del año pasado.... hijos de puta !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es curioso siempre nombran a toodos estos expertos con grandes conocimientos y formación teórica ya que provienen de la universidad pero cuya experiencia y conocimientos de cómo funciona la económia real es nulo y como resultado proponen medidas teoricamente buenas pero ineficientes o contraproducentes para la economía real...


----------



## dac1 (25 Mar 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Para el lunes ya lo tiene arreglao la chiqui... eso es fácil.



Alguien sabe donde vive esta hdgp..es para un amigo


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Mar 2022)

Y meten por medio palabritas chulis como "bienestar" , "oportunidades", "siglo XXl", "igualdad", etc...

Hijos de puta.


----------



## Palpatine (25 Mar 2022)

España no llega al verano, taluec


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Mar 2022)

Brvtal


----------



## Cimbrel (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...
> 
> Algo inventaré para la paguita...



Es que te van a cobrar por TODO eso:

Impuestos nuevos aplicados a envases. Basura que generes por kilos. Juegos en Steam? Tasa. Tarifa plana de residuos. TODO lo que compres por internet llevará el zasca del 21 mas las tasas de aduanas.

Te van a cobrar por TO-DO. No se va a librar ni su puta madre.

Esto es la agenda 2030. Se empieza con el pin, se pasea el pin, se habla de la naturaleza y el cambio climatico y finalmente vienen los IMPUESTOS VERDES.

Esto va a ser una hecatombe nunca antes vista. No van a echarse atrás. Van a saco. La reducción del gasto ni está ni se la espera. 
Lo mejor de todo es que te van a cobrar por contaminar pero si tienes dinero podrás contaminar todo lo que te salga de los cojones. No hay nada más contradictorio.


----------



## jeiper (25 Mar 2022)

Adornar el hilo con alguna fuente sería chulísimo.


----------



## Rediooss (25 Mar 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Adornar el hilo con alguna fuente sería chulísimo.



¿ Estás de coña, no ?
Precisamente al final del hilo he dejado el PDF original del " Libro Blanco " de la reforma Tributaria en la que se basan todas las modificaciones y subidas de impuesto que he expuesto, son 788 páginas, más fuentes no te puedo proporcionar.


----------



## jeiper (25 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¿ Estás de coña, no ?
> Precisamente al final del hilo he dejado el PDF original del " Libro Blanco " de la reforma Tributaria en la que se basan todas las modificaciones y subidas de impuesto que he expuesto, son 788 páginas, más fuentes no te puedo proporcionar.



Disculpa, navego sin javascript y no me salía.

En cualquier caso entiendo que gran parte de eso ha quedado obsoleto con la megacrisis de la guerra.
Si suben impuestos a CO2 y combustible acaban colgados en la plaza. De hecho acaban de bajar 20 céntimos al gasóleo profesional con el reciente acuerdo con los camioneros.


----------



## FCO (25 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver, seamos serios, si tiran adelante con todo eso, se acabó España, se acabó. Si la gente ya está con la lengua fuera, esto ya es 100% inviable. Y los que han escrito esa bazofia deberían acabar en.........


----------



## Taxis. (25 Mar 2022)

Grazie, Antonio..., estás dejando España cómo un solar.


----------



## pocholito (25 Mar 2022)

La deuda del 120% no se paga sola


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> pero con 5 doritos menos por paquete





Cimbrel dijo:


> Es que te van a cobrar por TODO eso:
> 
> Impuestos nuevos aplicados a envases. Basura que generes por kilos. Juegos en Steam? Tasa. Tarifa plana de residuos. TODO lo que compres por internet llevará el zasca del 21 mas las tasas de aduanas.
> 
> ...



Soy survivalista hikikomori, los hierros durán siempre, tengo dos bancos 3 barras, mancuernas y 150 kilos en discos y tengo tropecientas consolas, muchas pirateadas, bicicletas (para larga duración es mejor acero o aluminio, no mariconadas de carbono) guardo todo como mi abuela, "para cuando no haya"...


Los rojos me comen los huevos por detrás.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Mar 2022)

Aplaudid a las 8...


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (25 Mar 2022)

FCO dijo:


> Vamos a ver, seamos serios, si tiran adelante con todo eso, se acabó España, se acabó. Si la gente ya está con la lengua fuera, esto ya es 100% inviable. Y los que han escrito esa bazofia deberían acabar en.........



Yo ya no sé que pensar, estuve el otro día en la manifestación por la subida de la luz y gasolina en Barcelona y solo había sindicalistas y yo con mi familia.

Sobre 1000 personas creo.

Como se explica esto? La gente está con la lengua fuera?


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2022)

Que no, que Europa ha permitido a España y Portugal ser islas energéticas


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Mar 2022)

¿Cuándo empezamos a cortar cojones socialistas de una vez por todas?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2022)

Hacer algo dice el op...pero si eso es de fachas y nazis

Ahora tenemos la teoria de nacionalpagafantas. Ni komunijmoh ni fajsismoh, así que los rojos se envalentonan y lo destruyen todo adrede


----------



## César92 (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...
> 
> Algo inventaré para la paguita...



Si eres capaz de ganar ~90€ al póker diarios, lo tienes todo solventado.


----------



## zirick (26 Mar 2022)

Cada vez más comunismo


----------



## César92 (26 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hacer algo dice el op...pero si eso es de fachas y nazis
> 
> Ahora tenemos la teoria de nacionalpagafantas. Ni komunijmoh ni fajsismoh, así que los rojos se envalentonan y lo destruyen todo adrede




Pronto los derechistas entenderán porque vinieron fascistas de toda Europa, incluyendo rusos zaristas, para expulsar a los rojos de España en la guerra civil.


----------



## DarkNight (26 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.
> 
> Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución apàrente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.
> 
> ...


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Mar 2022)

Felipe Gonzalez=paro, reconversion industrial, corrupción y crisis económica.

ZetaPerro= crisis económica y leyes de Genaro anti hombres

Piter Sanches= giro comunista, control dictatorial del país, despilfarro y crisis. 

Este país no aprende. Socialismo es hambre, paro, traición a la patria, destrucción y despilfarro. Siempre, sin dudarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Y la gente seguirá sin salir a la calle.


----------



## NoTV (26 Mar 2022)

Que siga la fiesta. 
No vamos a dejar a nadie atrás.
Porque vais a estar todos igual de jodidos.
Sigamos votando a este fraude.
El límite cada vez está más cerca, tan cerca como la paciencia del personal.
Ya el engaño no convence, está haciendo mella.


----------



## meanboy (26 Mar 2022)

Si por 0.50 cts el litro la que se esta liando, como toquen mas los cojones arden las calles.


----------



## gpm (26 Mar 2022)

Los rojos hijos de puta que decían y defendían que sólo subirán el impuestos a los ricos ni uno en el hilo

@dabuti @xicomalo @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO


----------



## NoTV (26 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si por 0.50 cts el litro la que se esta liando, como toquen mas los cojones arden las calles.



Es un poquito más... a mí me cuesta llenar el carro casi el doble de lo que me costaba antes de todo este cacao maravillao.
De 1.10 1.20 a 2 pavazos... son 80 90 cts por litro.


----------



## ashe (26 Mar 2022)

La usura vasca como navarra(esta ultima en menor medida), la mafia autonomica, los chiringuitos y demás no se mantienen solas...


----------



## César92 (26 Mar 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Los rojos hijos de puta que decían y defendían que sólo subirán el impuestos a los ricos ni uno en el hilo
> 
> @dabuti @xicomalo @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO



Están a la espera a ver a quién le echan la culpa.


----------



## poppom (26 Mar 2022)

El país a la ruina y los votontos dando palmas por el falso acuerdo de Antonio con la luz jojojo


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

¿El impuesto al CO2 implica que nos var a cobrar por respirar?
Los perros y gatos también emiten CO2 y consumen carne, es decir, son fachas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Mar 2022)

Hay que mantener a los lobbys que le sostienen


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Mar 2022)

Empezaré a prender fuego a la basura en la puerta de casa, así no pago kilos de residuos que ellos me obligan a comprar y pagar.


----------



## Alew (26 Mar 2022)

Se llama cuencoarrocismo.


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Mar 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Es que te van a cobrar por TODO eso:
> 
> Impuestos nuevos aplicados a envases. Basura que generes por kilos. Juegos en Steam? Tasa. Tarifa plana de residuos. TODO lo que compres por internet llevará el zasca del 21 mas las tasas de aduanas.
> 
> ...



No es contradictorio...es la neoesclavitud, denominada con eufemismos de Agenda2030, sostenibilidad, etc.


----------



## Atotrapo (26 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Bajada del 10% a funcionarios y jubilados ahorro de 30.000 millones. Más que todo lo anterior junto.



Eso no lo harán, que están en juego 12 millones de votos aproximadamente y de sus familias que viven de eso.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

tranquilos que si llega la derecha al poder los baja todos


como en la anterior crisis , nadie se acuerda ya??


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Biluao (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> tranquilos que si llega la derecha al poder los baja todos
> 
> 
> como en la anterior crisis , nadie se acuerda ya??



Lo bueno de la izquierda, es que no hace falta acordarse, para saber que estaban más bajos. Ya se encargan ellos, de recordártelo.

La crisis disparará la presión fiscal en España a su máximo histórico en 2021


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Lo bueno de la izquierda, es que no hace falta acordarse, para saber que estaban más bajos. Ya se encargan ellos, de recordártelo.
> 
> La crisis disparará la presión fiscal en España a su máximo histórico en 2021




almenos no te mienten , aparte que con pandemias de covid y guerras con ucrania de por medio ,se hace complicado el asunto

ahora acuerdatye de un tal mariano diciendo que iba a bajar impuestos y lo que vino despues , con rescates de miles de millones incluido que nadie iba a pagar... 

igual te crees que en la situacion actual iba a ser diferente , ya te digo que no


----------



## Biluao (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> almenos no te mienten , aparte que con pandemias de covid y guerras con ucrania de por medio ,se hace complicado el asunto
> 
> ahora acuerdatye de un tal mariano diciendo que iba a bajar impuestos y lo que vino despues , con rescates de miles de millones incluido que nadie iba a pagar...
> 
> igual te crees que en la situacion actual iba a ser diferente , ya te digo que no



Pobrecitos, que mala suerte tiene siempre la izquierda... todas las desgracias les toca gestionarlas a ellos. Como cuando el 11M, por ejemplo 

Sobre que si creo que la situación sería distinta, pues igual no o igual sí, no lo sé, lo que sí sé es que

La presión fiscal de las empresas en España es un 31% superior a la UE


----------



## abbadon15 (26 Mar 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Los franceses sólo tienen 2 cosas buenas: el croissant y la guillotina
> 
> Cual ofrecemos a los políticos?




El croissant es de origen austriaco, así que sólo queda un ofrecimiento


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso es lo Que buscan que te quedes en tu casa jugando a la play o pelandotela como un mono, pero en definitiva que no des muchos problemas.



o alguien me da un cetme o eso es lo que hay


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> o alguien me da un cetme o eso es lo que hay



Eso es de maricas. Mírate un par de programas de "forjado a fuego", te forjas una espada y vas por ahí repartiendo justicia.

No hay nada mejor que matar a hierro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Bajada del 10% a funcionarios y jubilados ahorro de 30.000 millones. Más que todo lo anterior junto.



Todo el mundo sabe lo que hay que hacer


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso es de maricas. Mírate un par de programas de "forjado a fuego", te forjas una espada y vas por ahí repartiendo justicia.
> 
> No hay nada mejor que matar a hierro.



pero acabaras enfrentandote a los farloperos.


----------



## brotes_verdes (26 Mar 2022)

Que poca memoria, conforeros.

"Los partidos que no quieren subir impuestos, han perdido las elecciones"

Esto decia hace cuatro dias el ministro de transportes del PSOE.

Pocos meses despues volvio a haber elecciones, y volvio a ganar el partido que propugna subir los impuestos a los remeros para dar paguitas a feministas, funcionarios, moros, negros y gitanos.

Nos guste o no, a nuestra familia, vecinos, amigos o compañeros de trabajo les encanta la subida de impuestos. Saben que ellos van a seguir cobrando su paguita con una subida por la inflaccion incluida, asi que la subida de impuestos remeriles no les afecta en el fondo.

Lo que no puede ser es haber votado al PPSOEIU y luego lloriquear por la subida de impuestos. Si es simplemente un ¡deseo concedido!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso es lo Que buscan que te quedes en tu casa jugando a la play o pelandotela como un mono, pero en definitiva que no des muchos problemas.



Muchacho llevo veintitantos años follando y tengo aquí un bebé de 20 meses, así que me darán paguitas, follar seguro que follo con la que tengo o con la que sea, los de mi edad están hechos mierda.

Tengo de todo menos deudas, no debo nada, así que me tiran todos de los cojones incluso la madre de la criatura.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero acabaras enfrentandote a los farloperos.



Con un katana, golpear y desaparecer.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

IVA único...


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Muchacho llevo veintitantos años follando y tengo aquí un bebé de 20 meses, así que me darán paguitas, follar seguro que follo con la que tengo o con la que sea, los de mi edad están hechos mierda.
> 
> Tengo de todo menos deudas, no debo nada.



Has hecho los deberes bien, cuida bien de esa criatura vienen tiempos muy jodidos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Has hecho los deberes bien, cuida bien de esa criatura vienen tiempos muy jodidos.



Solo me preocupa que me volatilicen los ahorros los rojos vía inflación son mis años libres de remar, así lo veo.

No he hecho nada bien, solo he tenido suerte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No hay nada mejor que matar a hierro.



Quien a hierro mata, a hierro termina.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

18 millones de los impuestos de los remeros les dieron hace nada, mas lo que se llevan de forma habitual. Reconforta saber que es dinero bien empleado















La lista de la compra del Ministerio de Trabajo: 4.000...


El Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social ha elaborado una lista de la compra kilométrica para todas las bocas que tiene que alimentar...



www.meneame.net







> La lista de la compra del Ministerio de Trabajo: 4.000 botellas de Rioja y 200 kilos de langostinos
> eldebate.com
> 
> 200 kilos de langostinos (120 crudos y 80 cocidos), 80 kilos de almejas japónicas, 120 kilos de gambas, 1.490 kilos de merluza (bien enteras, en filetes o en lomos), 850 kilos de filetes de ternera de primera (cadera, tapa o babilla), 100 kilos de jamón curado de cebo


----------



## gpm (26 Mar 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Están a la espera a ver a quién le echan la culpa.




A Putin


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Mar 2022)

De algún lado tienen que salir los 20 mil millones para las Charos feminazis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Y les quedan casi dos años todavía.


----------



## capitan anchoa (26 Mar 2022)

Opinión personal... esto no se llegará a materializar en su totalidad. La gente no tiene ni un duro, en mi ciudad, cada vez más tiendas y establecimientos están cerrando. A quien nada tiene nada le puedes sacar.

Está claro que esto va de imponer una dictadura comunista global, manipulando elecciones (ejemplos en Chile, Perú, etc) e imponiendola poco a poco bajo el pretexto ecologista de la maldita agenda 2.030. Cuando en 2.018 vi como se quitaron de enmedio a Rajoy y colocaron a un títere con el pin de la Agenda 2.030 se vió la jugada.

El tema no es que contamines, el tema es que no tengas NADA, para tenerte agarrado de los huevos y dejar de subsidiarte si te rebelas. Como en la película "Demolition man".









Cerco al coche: el Congreso debatirá la prohibición de la publicidad de los diésel y los gasolina


La dañina propuesta para el sector de la automoción parte de Más País-Equo, el partido que preside Íñigo Errejón.




www.libremercado.com





Ahora lo que viene es aplicar medidas duras, el turno le toca al PP, a Feijóo. Yo a Sánchez lo veo acabado, más acabado que nunca.


----------



## Rediooss (26 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Opinión personal... esto no se llegará a materializar en su totalidad. La gente no tiene ni un duro, en mi ciudad, cada vez más tiendas y establecimientos están cerrando. A quien nada tiene nada le puedes sacar.
> 
> Está claro que esto va de imponer una dictadura comunista global, manipulando elecciones (ejemplos en Chile, Perú, etc) e imponiendola poco a poco bajo el pretexto ecologista de la maldita agenda 2.030. Cuando en 2.018 vi como se quitaron de enmedio a Rajoy y colocaron a un títere con el pin de la Agenda 2.030 se vió la jugada.
> 
> ...



Son medidas que vienen impuestas desde Bruselas, que se aplicarían a partir del 2023 y durante un máximo de tiempo de dos años tienen que estar implementadas, por lo que se entiende que da exactamente igual quien gane las próximas elecciones, no hay vuelta de hoja.

Por supuesto que son " solo " propuestas que tienen un máximo de aspiraciones, ni todas se van a implementar ni será la subida de impuestos tal y como vienen " recomendadas ".

Pero es que siempre juegan a lo mismo, te dicen 10, se lía y al final " solo " se queda en 5, y tan contestos porque hemos " conseguido" que reculen.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no quieren que tengas de nada y que seas dependiente de ellos, eso es la Agenda 2030, ni más ni menos.


----------



## IMPULSES (26 Mar 2022)

Habrá que hacerlo ya de una vez por todas :
INSUMISION FISCAL YA!
id pensándolo en serio, hemos de hacer desparecer del arco parlamentario a todos los partidos de R78....no se puede soportar ya ni un minuto más este ROBO descarado al ciudadano.


----------



## Klapaucius (26 Mar 2022)

La culpa es de los ultras

ultra-mega-turbo-requete-extrema-derecha plus ultimate 2.0


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (26 Mar 2022)

Mucho subir impuesto pero los salarios seguro que no suben.


----------



## A.Daimiel (26 Mar 2022)

Pero estamos luchando contra el calentamiento HUEVAL de Greta majareta


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

Feijoo Vicepresidente


----------



## srburbujarra (26 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pérdida masiva de votos. No les interesa.



Si se cargan la partida de femicharos otros 20.000.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## España Forever (26 Mar 2022)

Y la gente seguirá votando a los partidos que sustentan este sistema con la esperanza de que les caiga alguna de las migajas que dejen desde arriba.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Ahora si tienen cojones que le sigan echando la culpa a Putin, cuando se lleva preparando esto desde Abril del 2021, la comisión de ejpertos que preparó el texto de " El Libro Blanco " donde vienen recogidas todas estas subidas de impuestos fue creada el 12 de Abril del año pasado.... hijos de puta !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tenían información privilegiada sobre los planes de Vladolf Putler para este año.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.
> 
> Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución apàrente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.
> 
> ...



Los impuestos a las transaccione spor internet y las criptomonedas no lo veo tan mal, a lo mejor hasta se puede ir salvando las pensiones.


Rediooss dijo:


> Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.
> 
> Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución apàrente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.
> 
> ...



Sector marítimo a lo mejor viene algo de menos mierda China y se fabrica más aquí.

Lo de las transacciones por internet especialmente en las criptomonedas tampoco está mal.
Impuestos a la industria y ganadería es una aberración.

Dicho esto, a lo mejor se puede mantener las pensiones.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y creando alarma según se van conociendo los detalles.
> 
> Hay impuestos que serán cobrados por las CCAA, pero luego destinados a las arcas de los Ayuntamientos, otros recaudados por los Ayuntamientos pero que irán a las arcas del gobierno central, de esta manera las reclamaciones y quejas del ciudadano serán remitidas de una administración a otra, sin solución apàrente, creándole una total indefensión y sin saber a quién echar la culpa realmente y a quien dirigirse.
> 
> ...



Con inflación real del 20%
todo bien, muy bien


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y meten por medio palabritas chulis como "bienestar" , "oportunidades", "siglo XXl", "igualdad", etc...
> 
> Hijos de puta.



Sostenibilidad, resiliencia, inclusividad, empoderamiento...

Socialistas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## vic252525 (31 Mar 2022)

lo tengo todo preparado para ir a andorra bye bye rojos


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

O sea que comeremos una vez cada 3 días porque entre la inflación y los impuestos no comida se va a poder comer. El que se quede sin curro, ese solo podrá comer 1 vez a la semana.


----------



## Derrochaduros (31 Mar 2022)

Antes que servicios públicos le doy prioridad a comer


----------



## 917 (31 Mar 2022)

Eso no va a ninguna parte en las actuales circunstancias.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (31 Mar 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Empezaré a prender fuego a la basura en la puerta de casa, así no pago kilos de residuos que ellos me obligan a comprar y pagar.



Es que como coño calculan la basura que genera alguien, van a poner contenedoresbaacula con id nwodgital?
Una funcicharo con una balanza trucada?
Ni un puto meteorito arregla este lodazal


----------



## ErListo (31 Mar 2022)

Si hacen eso, esta claro que están mal de ls cabeza.


----------



## Rediooss (31 Mar 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Es que como coño calculan la basura que genera alguien, van a poner contenedoresbaacula con id nwodgital?
> Una funcicharo con una balanza trucada?
> Ni un puto meteorito arregla este lodazal



Pues ya están implantando en ciertas partes de España un sistema que va encaminado a ello, de momento se acabó el anonimato, después vendrán las sanciones por no separar o hacerlo mal, y luego controlarán hasta la cantidad de basura que eches, y por último te cobrarán según la cantidad de basura que generes.









Llega el contenedor con tarjeta a Mendillorri y Sarriguren


Una tarjeta electrónica servirá para activar los nuevos contenedores marrón (orgánica) y gris (resto)- La MCP repartirá dos tarjetas por domicilio y realizará una amplia campaña informativa a la ciudadanía




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## reconvertido (11 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000538



Como no expliques qué son los coloricos no...


----------



## trukutruku (30 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo en ese plan dejo de currar y me quedo en casa con la play, los hierros y pelis, running y bicicleta...
> 
> Algo inventaré para la paguita...



Si si. Como que os van a dejar.
Vais a disfrutar cosas chulísimas.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Abr 2022)

La única esperanza es que no caiga una nuke putiniana.


----------



## zapatitos (10 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso es lo Que buscan que te quedes en tu casa jugando a la play o pelandotela como un mono, pero en definitiva que no des muchos problemas.




Está claro. Pero viendo como la gente sigue yendo feliz y radiante a votarlos pues es que les molará todo eso así que le den por culo a todo y cada cual a lo suyo. Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pues ya están implantando en ciertas partes de España un sistema que va encaminado a ello, de momento se acabó el anonimato, después vendrán las sanciones por no separar o hacerlo mal, y luego controlarán hasta la cantidad de basura que eches, y por último te cobrarán según la cantidad de basura que generes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiro la basura en el ayuntamiento directamente.


----------



## Gorkako (10 May 2022)

Veis todos esos nuevos impuestos??? Pues no notaréis una mierda en la mejora de vuestros servicios/vida...
Espero que la hostia Andaluza sea sideral... o estamos muy jodidos...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 May 2022)




----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Para el lunes ya lo tiene arreglao la chiqui... eso es fácil.



Esto es lo que hay, lo que se ve. Una puta secta de descerebrados que no nos podemos quitar de encima en tres siglos.


----------



## Tercios (10 May 2022)

Reset. Fin.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (11 Oct 2022)

eufor dijo:


> insumisión fiscal general, que nadie pague ni un impuesto al gobierno hasta que no tengan otra que salir del sillón y huir del país...



Pero si controlan "tus cuentas". ¿De qué hablas?


----------



## casaire (11 Oct 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Gobierno de criminales y asesinos. O acabamos con ellos o ellos acaban con nosotros.



VAMOS A SER CLAROS....La derecha no suele quemar contenedores ni agredir a las fuerzas del estado , ni romper mobiliario urbano y menos paralizar autopistas como hicieron los CATETOS CATALANES.. ..LOS ROJOS ES MÁS ANARKIA Y COMO NO TIENEN NADA NO PIERDEN NADA...y POR eso NOS VAMOS A TRAGAR MÁS DE 40 AÑOS DE COMUNISMO Y OJALÁ REVIENTE EL PAÍS DE UNA PUTA VEZ..... Y LE DEN POR CULO A FEMINAZIS, ROJAZOS Y DEMÁS PIOJOSOS .


----------



## SPQR (14 Oct 2022)

Se vienen cositas chulísimas.





hartman dijo:


> vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## SPQR (31 Dic 2022)

Bajan 1 céntimo el pan y nos cuelan un impuesto a los envases de plástico. 

¡Antonio, hijo de putaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------

